# Sussex Meet - 5 Oct 14 - Goodwood Breakfast Club



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Okay.. it wont be long since that last meet, but the next opportunity to get out and about will be as follows:

Sunday 5 Oct 15 - Goodwood Breakfast Club

The Goodwood Breakfast Club follows a simple recipe - awesome cars (and bikes!), inspiring location, passionate people&#8230; and a hearty breakfast, too. No wonder it's often described as the petrol-head's perfect Sunday - and the best excuse yet invented for an early-morning spin through the Sussex countryside in a favorite car. Better yet, it's *free* to all!

Everything from classic early GTis to Group B refugees and Perspex-windowed track day warriors. If it is designed to go (and not just for show), bring it to Hot Hatch Sunday.

This will require an early start to get to Goodwood Racecourse.

http://grrc.goodwood.com/breakfast-club/2014-calendar

Let me know who is interested and I (and my PA) will formulate a plan.. maybe through until lunchtime.. another excuse for a roast dinner in a lovely village pub... 

People Interested:

Oldcrow + my PA
MichaelAC
Gone Ape
J3SHF
thestig666


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm up for it, if I'm allowed. I'll either be around Havant or London but either way I'll come via Petworth.


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Gone Ape said:


> I'm up for it, if I'm allowed. I'll either be around Havant or London but either way I'll come via Petworth.


That would be great.. ill be creating a list.. and a plan.. in next week..


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

You can count me in, I could hear the revival from my house :mrgreen:

As you've said these events are very heavily attended so getting there early would be good if you want to all try and park together. :lol:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm in Manchester that weekend, otherwise I would've joined you guys


----------



## thestig666 (Mar 12, 2013)

I will be going 8)


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, yep, this sounds good, count me in too. I'm not really a morning person but I've been meaning to go to one of these for ages


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Is anyone else going to Castle Coombe? I know Peter is and half remember talking about this so I'm going and a friend may come too so just wondered who else might be.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Won't be able to make this event due to work , I'll be at castle Combe tho


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Yep I will be at Castle Coombe too


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Glastonbury tickets on sale that day, so my attendance depends on how long it takes


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you're going to Combe the club has cheap track sessions available


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Latest from Goodwood

https://ticketing.goodwood.com/the-breakfast-club.html


----------



## Bowerz (Aug 10, 2014)

Although not owning a TT yet, I may be there with a group of friends who I recently did a MK2 to Golf 20VT APY conversion with. Will keep an eye out for any TT''s!


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Is there any sort of plan for people to meet up before they drive into the car park area.


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Ill sort out a plan and post up tonight.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Ok good stuff, better give it a clean then in that case


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Just as an idea, the car park at McDonalds or the retail park opposite might be a good initial place as it less than a minute to the circuit from there and plenty of parking :lol:


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Sounds like a good idea.. Ill post up the coords and map for all attendees


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Hi All,

Okay, it needs to be an early start as I am sure the breakfast club at Goodwood will be very busy early on.

If all participants could meet up at 8.00am at the following location:

McDonald's
2 Portfield Way
Chichester, West Sussex PO19 4WT

http://grrc.goodwood.com/section/breakfast-club/breakfast-club-latest/

A final confirmation of attendees would be appreciated.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd be getting there earlier than that, hot hatch Sunday has always been very popular.

8am would probably be better. I'll check pistonheads to see what times people have arrived previously if that helps.


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Okay.. Ill take your word.. I expected it would need to be early..  ill change my post to say meet at 8am...


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

If I leave at 7.55 I should just about get there for 8.00am


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Behave... !!!  lol


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

That's quite early but I'll try to make it. If for any reason I'm running late then I can let you know on Tapatalk through the forum perhaps.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry, I'm here, the postcode took me to Travelodge on Chichester


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm on 07972 47728 if you see this while you're here


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Thanks to Michael and Jeremy for meeting up today at Goodwood.. was a nice day and good to see the setup for these Breakfast Club events.. Ill have to arrange something for the next one .


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank for organising it,it was a great morning and really good to see a new face there too. Looking forward to Castle Coombe next week now.......


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Good to meet you all today, looking forward to planning some more of these when they restart.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

As a point of interest the last Breakfast club meeting of the year is on the 2nd November and the theme is Vee-Power cars, V6 TT anyone. Again the line of cars should be very impressive for this meeting and another good opportunity to build some numbers of TT owners to have a meet up, bacon roll and talk stuff.

Expect to see some cracking cars, this is a new theme this year but i'd still expect a big turnout as it's the last event of the year and plenty of V engine cars.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Say no more, I'll be there...........


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Good stuff, it would be worth Old Crow setting up a new thread then in here for this to give it some time to build up over the month,


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Ill get on it..

Michael... see this post...http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=784689&p=4960769#p4960769
I suggest you edit your post and remove your phone number.. just in case.


----------

